# Nesterovic signed to replace The Admiral



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

SAN ANTONIO (AP) — Free-agent centre Rasho Nesterovic has agreed to a six-year, $42 million US deal with the San Antonio Spurs, spurning an offer to remain with the Minnesota Timberwolves.

Nesterovic, who will likely replace retired David Robinson in the defending NBA champions' starting lineup, made his decision late Tuesday night, agent Bill Duffy said.

"This was a difficult decision because of Rasho's fondness for Glen Taylor and Kevin McHale, but he chose to go with a new challenge," Duffy said, referring to the Timberwolves owner and general manager.

NBA clubs can begin signing players Wednesday.

Nesterovic had reportedly been considering a seven-year, $50 million offer to stay with the Timberwolves, his team for his first five NBA seasons.

"Though we were hopeful that Rasho would re-sign with our team, we have been preparing for this scenario," McHale said in a statement.

The deal with Nesterovic still leaves the Spurs with more than $8 million in salary cap space to pursue other players. San Antonio originally set its sights on Jason Kidd and Alonzo Mourning, but both players signed with New Jersey.

Nesterovic averaged 11.2 points and 6.5 rebounds last season, the best numbers of his career. The loss of the seven-footer from Slovenia leaves the Timberwolves with only Ervin Johnson and Loren Woods as their centres.

TORONTO STAR


----------



## SpursDuncanMVP1421 (Apr 24, 2003)

Well, thank Jesus the Spurs signed somebody FINALLY!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

rasho aint good at all


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> rasho aint good at all


He wont have to be, as he will be playing next to Duncan. But you are wrong anyway. He is good and will be a perfect fit in S.A. What a great signing.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

no matter what people say about Nesterovic, it was a good sign for the spurs, but he ISN'T better than the admiral, the admiral is a much better defender and shot blocker than nesterovic.

so, the spurs still need to make some moves if they are going to beat the lakers, but what can do the spurs now than most of good FA's have already comitted to a team ?

resigning jackson is not going to be enough, because the lakers have improved and the kings hopefully will be health, i think they will need to talk about a trade, their cap space can helps them to make a trade to bring a good player of a team who wants to unload big contracts (miami's eddie jones, celtic's walker, atlanta abdur-rahim are som examples)

they doesn't need to give too much in return because those teams wants some cap relief


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

rasho wants to take over the game, he doesnt know his role, the kandyman is way better


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Go ahead, have him. Especially at that price. He's a servicable center that can finish if fed, but he's hardly defensive minded, which is bad for the Spurs and an Admiral replacement. Players like Kidd are rare (you could have started a FB offense), not 7'0" fundamental and soft Europeans.

P.S. Keep Kevin Willis for Shaq


----------



## junh (May 23, 2003)

IMO, if I was able to get Kandi for the MLE then I guess the Spurs should've tried getting him especially at that price. Rasho is a good player but he doesn't excel much defensively and he didn't come cheap at all. I just hope I'll be proven wrong come playoff time.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

When I posted the Kidd-Mourning scenario a while back, I didn't even mention Nesterovic. Part of me forgot about him and another part of me has never been impressed with him. Granted, my knowledge of him is mainly from the play-offs watching him get outclassed by the elite Western bigs.

I don't think the Spurs made a good choice. Nesterovic is a known quantity, but is he worthy to be Duncan's side-kick? The Spurs are counting on Rasho to improve to another level, but I wonder if he has it in him. Kandi is certainly a gamble, but a good one if the Spurs could have signed him somewhere in between MLE money and the money they gave to Rasho. If Kandi recovers from Clipper-itis, he would have been a terrific gamble. Of course, there are rumblings that Kandi has attitude problems, which is something Popovich would be adverse to adding to the Spurs' team chemistry. After their top FA choices were off the board, the Spurs also could have opted to sign a cheap short-term player like DC to play with Duncan, and then fished in free agency next season, perhaps for KG. 

Too bad the Mourning-Kidd signings didn't work out for the Spurs. Kidd is debateable, but Zo would have been an ideal side-kick for Duncan.


----------



## Lethal Vertical (May 9, 2003)

There would have had to have been a BIG question makr oiver mourning anyway, so dont worry about losing out on him. His numbers of 16 points and 8 boards would have been an absolute best case scenario...plus hes 33, and wont get much better.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Nestero is a good sign to comp' TD at front!

the Difference from Kandi is that Nestero has not shown his best yet and i think Kandi has!

I think SA manegment work is the best in the league right now!


----------

